# 12 week miscarriage options - Scared about D&C and natural!



## ginny83

Hi

I had my 12 week scan on Monday (I was 12+1) where it was found the baby had no heartbeat :( Blood tests during the week confirmed that my levels were fallings (although I have also ready this can be normal after 9 weeks).

I have an appointment on Monday where they will do another ultrasound to confirm the missed miscarriage (they only use their own ultrasounds to confirm) and then discuss what options I have.

I'm very scared about passing the baby naturally - I'm worried that I'll be able to recognised something or that it's going to be very painful or that I'll need a D&C anyway.

I'm also very scared about a D&C though because I started researching it and found out about Asherman's syndrome.

I'm not sure what to do....Any advice?


----------



## NT123

I know of someone who was able to recognise what she lost and for that reason I had medical intervention. The staff were lovely, the operation was over in an hour and albeit I was very tearful when I came around from anaesthetic I was able to see husband within 10 minutes and hour later was able to go home with very little pain and all In all had a very light period-like blood for 2 weeks. I now think I've ovulated 4 weeks after op and just want AF so I can feel normal. I respect people hugely who take the natural step but I couldn't have waited, the thought of baby at 10 weeks laying dead inside me was more than I or DH had strength for.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I had a d&c yesterday, I had to have one because there was a possibility of it being a molar pregnancy, so needed the op ASAP.

My baby didn't even make it to the embryo stage it had only managed to fertilise together the sperm and the egg... Also create the sac and placenta... I went to my 12 weeks scan as normal, to discover no baby was there and there was a sac measuring 7 weeks and 5 days... So for about 4 weeks everything had stopped growing and I still hadn't bled or had any cramps etc... I couldn't see my body figuring it out, so I would of went for the d&c also x


----------



## Pebbles11

Dont be scared of Natural. I was scared about it too, however mine was actually a positive end to a very bad situation......Yes it was like a mini-labour and I panicked a bit at first when I first felt the contractions but then I got it together, and contracted in the bath for about 2 hours. I also took some co-codamol painkillers. I then slept for an hour (that's the co-codamol!) and when I woke up I felt that my pad was very "wet". I went to the loo and painlessly passed two clots about the size of big olives. (I was 7.4 weeks). Other than about 6 days of moderate to heavy bleeding afterwards, that was it! I'm very glad I didnt have to D&C. I wanted a home birth anyway so I kind of felt that this was giving my little pumpkin what we had dreamed of. I also recommend res raspberry leaf tea to quell the bleeding - its amazing and tastes very nice too. 
Dont be scared, our bodies are made for this sort of thing. I was very impressed with how effective mine was. xxx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

so sorry for your loss. i have had a natural and a D&C. I was not as far as long as you for the natural and so it was more like a heavy period with clots and i had zero pain. the D&C took maybe 7 minutes, i was exhausted and out of it for the rest of the day.... I had some pain/discomfort for about 24 hours after, but nothing tylenol couldnt fix. Ibleed moderalty for 2 days only and they tapered off to spotting brown.... I had my D&C on friday afternoon and went in for 2 night shifts on sunday and monday. Despite bleeding some with both, the natural was harder because I knew it was blood from the MC itself....and the D&C was from the surgery....so for me, the D&C was a better experience because I felt I was able to move forward and have closure more quickly. 

of course both have pros and cons and you have to do what is best for you and what makes sense for you. although my baby had died 2 weeks prior to me finding out I did wait it out 10 days before deciding on a D&C.

if you have any questions let me know - i would be happy to answer. i know when i was in your shoes a few weeks ago i felt so alone in making a decision that that was at times more difficult to deal with than the loss itself.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there, 

I am so sorry for your loss ginny. I was also 12 weeks and found out at my scan, the baby only measured 11 weeks but with no heartbeat or movement. I had the same options except I was also offered the tablets misoprostol. Now I would say I had a bit of a complicated miscarriage as the tablets didn't work, twice!! I ended up having an unusual procedure a bit like a d&c but more like a manual removal of retained tissue. I would not recommend the tablets for you due to my experience at your stage of pg as there is probably more risk of retained tissue. 

One thing you need to consider is when do you want to ttc again? If you have the d&c you have to wait 3 months as the lining of your womb is scraped away and needs to rebuild. With a natural you could ttc again straight away, but will not know when the mc will happen or how long it will take. 

Please don't be scared whichever you chose, as pebbles (I think it was) mentioned above, our bodies were made to cope with this, I found that painkillers and somebody with you who loves you will be enough to help you through.

Any questions please feel free to pm me, and I hope you are ok. I'm so sorry this happened to you :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## ttc1soon

I am so sorry for your loss, and that you have to make this decision. I have had both, and for me I would choose a D&C in a heart beat if I had to go through it again. For me with the natural miscarriage I was in a LOT of pain and seeing the clots pass was hard. With the D&C it was quick and easy and for me almost pain free, I only had a little bit of cramping for a day or so. The bleeding has acutally lasted longer with the D&C than with the natural but overall it has been a lot lighter. I am not sure if it is different for different doctors but unlike the pp, my doctor said I could try right away after i get my test results back, I don't have to wait 3 months or anything.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for all your support and advice everyone.

I ended up having a D&C 2 days ago. The hospital I went to recommended that I have a D&C since the baby was still measuring over 11 weeks and I had no signs of anything happening naturally. I asked about the tablets and they don't recommend it if your measuring over 9 weeks. 

I also asked how long should I wait before TTC again. They said that they recommend waiting until I get my first AF before trying again. They're also going to run tests on the baby to see if they can find a reason why I miscarried. I'm not 100% sure I actually want to know the results though.

The actual procedure wasn't bad - although I was nervous about being put to sleep. This morning I've had some very bad cramping, but it's subsided now. I just hope it's not an infection :(


----------



## ThinkPositiv

ginny83 said:


> Thanks for all your support and advice everyone.
> 
> I ended up having a D&C 2 days ago. The hospital I went to recommended that I have a D&C since the baby was still measuring over 11 weeks and I had no signs of anything happening naturally. I asked about the tablets and they don't recommend it if your measuring over 9 weeks.
> 
> I also asked how long should I wait before TTC again. They said that they recommend waiting until I get my first AF before trying again. They're also going to run tests on the baby to see if they can find a reason why I miscarried. I'm not 100% sure I actually want to know the results though.
> 
> The actual procedure wasn't bad - although I was nervous about being put to sleep. This morning I've had some very bad cramping, but it's subsided now. I just hope it's not an infection :(

i am glad to hear it is all over for you. the rate of complications, including infection with a D&C is very, very low. some cramping is normal. if it increases and or doesnt subside within a few days post D&C and or your bleeding becomes heavier not lighter as the days go on and or your discharge/bleeding develops a funny odour accompanied by fever then you should def. see a doctor ASAP. 

i too was scared of being put out...although it is only for a few short minutes, i had never had a general and was worried about it. 

i hope you are doing ok. my thoughts are with you


----------

